
UPS now delivers packages to USPS PO Boxes - mynameisnoone
http://upsmailinnovations.com/
======
DrScump
USPS has been accepting FedEx, UPS, etc shipments for _years_ at no charge.
All it takes is an add-on piece of paperwork with your box application. You
then have your shipments sent to the street address of the P.O.

